# New boxes



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A good neighbor asked if I would provide a box for a charity auction and as much as that sounded like "work", there was a timeline involved :lazy2: I agreed.

The initial box was the one from the March 2013 (pgs 58-63 with a correction in the Sept. issue) issue of Woodmagazine, referred to as an "architectural box". Overall an interesting/challenging design and the results are shown in the attached photos W2-W4. The original design called for the body to be cherry and the legs/lid to be curly maple. As there was no curly maple available and I had a few bits of cherry and some maple about I reversed the order. 

The 2nd box WS2-WS4, came about as I made a bad cut on the original sides and hence had a few extra bits. Nothing like starting over in mid project. :wink:

The final finish for both was hand rubbed Minwax antique oil.

All in all a busy time. 

Comments are as always welcome.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job ,Jon,
I am not too keen on the odd design for the first one, but our workmanship is superb. A lot of skill shown on all the oddball joints. I like your work. The second one is more pleasing to my eye for design.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Herb said. I _like_ the first one, but in a 'not where I have to see it a lot' kind of way. It's kind of unsettling with its complexity...but beautifully done!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops @DaninVan

Thank you both for the feedback. I agree re the "design" of the first box. According to the Woodmagazine article the box was "inspired" by a Frank Lloyd Wright house and if you have ever seen one of those you can certainly see the lineage. As a former resident of Wisconsin one often heard the comment about Wright's houses, "interesting to look at once but I wouldn't want to live there".


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Since I am a guy that thinks outside the box (don't cringe) I really like the first design best because it is out of the ordinary and does have a lot of class! There is more thought in the design and construction time. I would have to think it did take longer to fab.

All in all both were nicely crafted. Nice work!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by JT Patroni
_... I really like the first design best because it is out of the ordinary and does have a lot of class!..._

+1. Congrats Jon !Both are great work!
Sid


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gotta say I like the first box, if only for the unique look. Having been to Frank Lloyd Wrights "Falling Waters" house on several occasions (only about 45 minutes away) the first box would fit into the Falling Waters and Kentuck Knob home decor flawlessly. 

Nicely done Jon!!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, Jon. I like them both, but the uniqueness of the first one is really appealing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting, Jon.

You must be one of the few on the forum actually doing any wood work at the moment......VBG.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you one and all for the feedback and compliments. 

The original article in Wood magazine noted the box as "inspired by Wright" referenced the Prairie School architecture with an accompanying photo. The semblance was noticeable. Hopefully the unique nature of the box will serve it well at the auction. 

In terms of the build for that first box, it was indeed time consuming even with the excellent step by step instructions in the article. The one short cut I did take was to use buttons on the lid where the plan called for hand tapered pegs. 

Thanks again. :grin:

Time to clean the shop and make more sawdust.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Jon. I really like the nice, warm finish. I might have to try out that Minwax antique oil.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Nice work, Jon. I really like the nice, warm finish. I might have to try out that Minwax antique oil.


Thanks Paul:

I had previously been using natural tongue oil but the original article called for Minwax so I gave it a go. I agree, it is a nice finish and the "odor" doesn't last as long. I used 2 coats on these boxes and on my next build I plan to try the Minwax recommendation for a prep-oil as well. 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I like both boxes very much. Exploring different designs is refreshing, especially with boxes as they are often much the same.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

denniswoody said:


> I like both boxes very much. Exploring different designs is refreshing, especially with boxes as they are often much the same.



Thanks. Exploring different designs is a great way to add to one's skill set as well.


----------

